# Welchen dieser 3 Monitore zum Zocken?



## kutasinho (1. August 2012)

Hi erstmal 

Ich habe eine HD7950, mit der ich natürlich auch zocken möchte.

Ich habe 3 Montore gefunden, die mir gefallen könnten:
LG IPS235P-BN
ASUS VS248H
BENQ RL2450HT 
Welcher davon taugt am meisten was? Ich möchte natürlich auch schöne kräftige Farben. Was mich sehr, wenn am Rand Lichthöfe zu sehen sind (=Clouding). Das hatte der Dell u2312hm, mit dem ich sehr unzufrieden war. Auch das IPS Glitzern war dort richtig furchtbar. Das soll ja beim LG oben nicht so sein.

Natürlich könnt ihr mir auch andere Geräte vorschlagen. Preislich sollte es so bei 180€ liegen. Es kommen ja neue LG IPS Modelle raus. Weiß nicht, ob es geschickt wäre, darauf zu warten.


----------



## Leckrer (1. August 2012)

kutasinho schrieb:
			
		

> Hi erstmal
> 
> Ich habe eine HD7950, mit der ich natürlich auch zocken möchte.
> 
> ...



Dann hattet du wohl ein Montagsmodell vom Dell.

Am ehesten würde ich den lg nehmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Normalerweise sind die Dell gut.
Da würde ich den LG oder den Asus nehmen obwohl der Asus kain IPS Panel hat er ist aer sehr gut zum zocken geeignet


----------



## kutasinho (1. August 2012)

Danke erstmal. Eher Asus oder eher LG dann? Wirkliche Alternativen (außer Dell) gibt es sonst nicht oder? Hab schon ewig Monitore gesucht, aber nichts gefunden in dieser Preisklasse.

Beim Dell hatte ich wohl Pech, ja.... aber das Pech hatten wohl viele. Scheint so, als ob es extreme Serienstreuungen gibt


----------



## Leckrer (1. August 2012)

kutasinho schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal. Eher Asus oder eher LG dann? Wirkliche Alternativen (außer Dell) gibt es sonst nicht oder? Hab schon ewig Monitore gesucht, aber nichts gefunden in dieser Preisklasse.
> 
> Beim Dell hatte ich wohl Pech, ja.... aber das Pech hatten wohl viele. Scheint so, als ob es extreme Serienstreuungen gibt



Eher LG würde ich sagen.


----------



## kutasinho (1. August 2012)

Okay danke! Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum besseren Standfuss beim lg?


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

Kommt auf deinen Schreibtisch an.  Solange du den nicht als Werkzeugbank missbrauchst, oder wie wild drauf rum schlägst muss es nicht zwingend sein. Aber als Vorsorge ist er sicher eine gute Investition.


----------



## kutasinho (1. August 2012)

Hoffe nur wirklich, dass ich trotz IPS damit gescheit zocken kann.

PRAD verstehe ich nicht

u2212hm
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2212HM Teil 11

Hardcore Gamer hat ++

der LG
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN Teil 10
hardcore gamer nur +

u2312hm
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM Teil 16

hat nur +/-


Muss man das verstehen? vorallem die unterschiede bei den dells.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

Nein, man kann mit allenn zocken
Kannst ja den LG nehmen wenns dich beruhigt


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

> Muss man das verstehen? vorallem die unterschiede bei den dells.


Kann ich dir pauschal auch nicht sagen. Kannst ja mal bei Prad im Forum nachfragen. 
Evtl. liegt es daran, das verschiedene Tester die Geräte unter die Lupe genommen haben. Und das subjektive Empfinden geht ja gerade bei Monitoren extrem weit außeinander.


----------



## kutasinho (1. August 2012)

okay. Meint ihr der LG hat ein besseres Bild als der Samsung P2450, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

Hat er! Alleine schon wegen dem Panel.


----------



## kutasinho (1. August 2012)

okay danke sehr!!!


----------



## kutasinho (3. August 2012)

Der LG ist mittlerweile bei NBB lieferbar. Sollte ich aber vielleicht nicht für 200€ den neuen LG holen:
LG-IPS237L. Sieht auch deutlich schicker aus!! Von den Daten her müsste er doch zum Zocken genauso gut geeignet sein oder?


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

Die Daten sind nicht immer aussagekräftig. Erst ein Test wird zeigen, was der Monitor drauf hat.


----------



## kutasinho (3. August 2012)

okay. Wird aufjedenfall ein LG

IPS235P oder der neue oder sogar der IPS234V (der hat AH-IPS statt S-IPS). Bin da wieder total unentschlossen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

Weder der 235 noch der 234 sind schlecht.  AH-IPS ist schon was feines.


----------



## kutasinho (3. August 2012)

Pivotfunktion brauche ich nicht wirklich, das fehlt dem 234. Dachte aber immer je höher die Modellnr. desto besser der Monitor. Scheint bei LG nicht so zu sein oder? der 234 ist der bessere?


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

> Dachte aber immer je höher die Modellnr. desto besser der Monitor.


Stimmt nur bedingt. Bestes Gegenbeispiel: Dell U2312HM - Das ist der kleine Bruder vom U2412M. Dennoch ist er in einigen Bereichen besser als sein großer Bruder.  
Auf eine Modellnummer würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Und ohne schlüssigen Test bzw. Erfahrungsberichten würde ich auch keinen Monitor kaufen. Man kauft ja ungern die Katze im Sack.


----------



## Fragazoid (3. August 2012)

Hi,
bin zwar nur Gelegenheitsspieler, aber ich hab mir den BENQ G2420HD gekauft, und mich nur auf einige positive Kundenbewertungen verlassen. Ich wurde nicht entäuscht,der Monitor macht einen sehr guten Gesamteindruck, die Bildqualität ist 1A.
Selbst im Stromsparmodus, macht er noch ein sattes,helles Bild ohne Pixelfehler, einzig die Menüsteuerung am monitor, ist etwas umständlich
Hat zwar nix mit deiner Wunschliste zu tun , aber diesen 24 Zöller kann ich ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen....


----------



## htgns (3. August 2012)

kutasinho schrieb:


> Pivotfunktion brauche ich nicht wirklich, das fehlt dem 234. Dachte aber immer je höher die Modellnr. desto besser der Monitor. Scheint bei LG nicht so zu sein oder? der 234 ist der bessere?



LG beantwortet die Frage so:



> Der IPS234V ist der neuere Monitor, der das etwas hochwertigere Panel  hat. Allerdings ist er im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgaenger IPS235V nicht  mehr ab Werk vorkalibriert.



Ich hatte mir nämlich die gleiche Frage gestellt  Bin übrigens beim 234v gelandet und zufrieden.


----------



## kutasinho (3. August 2012)

Ok dann eher den 234v statt den 235P (P ist der Pivot)????? Der 234V kann ja garnicht verstellt werden 

Der ganz neue IPS von LG mit dem dünnnen Rand hat einen scvhwarzen Rand auf dem Panel! Sowas geht garnicht. Kundenverarsche

Was hat das eigentlich mit dieser Kalibrierung auf sich?

also 234 oder 235 ist bei mir die Frage....

234 ist nicht kalibiert, nicht höhenverstellbar, nicht neigbar, keine Pivot Funktion
235 P Version kann dies alles.

Kosten sind ja etwa gleich. Vorteil beim 234 ist das AH-IPS. Zum 235 gibt es aber mehr Bewertungen/Erfahrungen. Kaufe ungern die Katze im Sack. Glaube so groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen AH-IPS und S-IPS nicht

Weil der neue Monitor von LG ist zwar auch interessant, kostet aber auch wieder ca 30€ mehr, auch nicht verstellbar, keine Erfahrungen (das kann ja noch dauern bis es da genug gibt. Von 1-2 Leuten lasse ich mich nicht beeinflussen ^^) und Rand auf dem Panel (Kundenverarsche bzgl dünnen Rand)


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2012)

Wie LG auf die angeblichen 1,2mm Rand bei dem IPS237L kommt, weiß ich auch nicht. Das sieht man schon auf den bisherigen Bildern, dass der breiter (aber immer noch dezent) ist. Trotzdem finde ich den schon sehr edel. Hat der eigentlich auch das neue AH-IPS Panel?

Bisher war der IPS234V auch mein Favorit von den LGs. Aber als ich den gestern bei S*t*rn mal angeschaut hatte... 
Das bezieht sich nicht aufs Bild, das sah (soweit man sehen konnte) top aus. Aber dieses billig wirkende Hochglanz-Grabbelfinger-Gehäuse, das beim Ausstellungsgerät natürlich richtig schön eingestaubt war, geht mal gar nicht! 
Ich werde nochmal den Test des 234V bei prad.de abwarten (ist in der Mache), dann kann man das schön mit dem 235P dort vergleichen.

Bei mir wird die Entscheidung vermutlich zwischen dem (gegenüber dem 234V deutlich edler wirkenden) IPS235P oder den neuen IPS237L fallen.

Falls noch nicht bekannt: Das was PCGH da in Ausgabe 08/2012 getestet hat, war übrigens nicht der IPS234V, sondern der 235! Kann ja mal vorkommen.


----------



## kutasinho (3. August 2012)

okay. ach das eilt nicht so. dann warte ich noch tests ab des neuen ips monitors. viellleicht ist der ja der hammer. nur das mit dem rand ist eine verarsche . der ist auf dem panel, so wie ich das verstanden habe. dann sind es statt 23 zoll nur noch 22 oder so


----------



## T'PAU (5. August 2012)

kutasinho schrieb:


> okay. ach das eilt nicht so. dann warte ich noch tests ab des neuen ips monitors. viellleicht ist der ja der hammer. nur das mit dem rand ist eine verarsche . der ist auf dem panel, so wie ich das verstanden habe. dann sind es statt 23 zoll nur noch 22 oder so


Ich konnte mir erst keinen Reim darauf machen, was du meinst, bis ich das hier gesehen hab:

Consumer Warning: LG IPS237 / IPS277 (1.2mm bezel lie)

Ist ja der Oberhammer! Da wird ein 1,2 *mm* Rand propagiert (und ist so auch auf der Verpackung zu sehen) und in Wirklichkeit hat man bei nativer Auflösung einen Rand von fast 1,2 *cm*! 
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das von LG so gewollt ist. Ich vermute immer noch einen Firmware-Fehler oder so. Ansonsten wäre es derbe peinlich für LG! 
Im Video sieht es auch irgendwie nicht so aus, dass der IPS237 höhenverstellbar oder neigbar ist. Das wäre natürlich noch ein dicker Klops.
Schaun 'mer mal...


----------



## kutasinho (7. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt den LG Monitor bestellt!  Wollte nicht für den neuen 25€ mehr ausgeben und dann fehlt mir ja noch die Pivot Funktion, neigbarkeit und höhenverstellbarkeit. Vom Bild her ist der neue bestimmt auch nicht soooo viel besser und bis die ersten richtigen Tests kommen, dauert mir das zu lang. Hoffe, dass ich das nicht so wie beim Dell U2312HM bereuen werde (blöde Lichthöfe und IPS Glitzern)


----------



## htgns (8. August 2012)

Welchen hast du denn jetzt bestellt? Den 235p?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir erst keinen Reim darauf machen, was du meinst, bis ich das hier gesehen hab:
> 
> Consumer Warning: LG IPS237 / IPS277 (1.2mm bezel lie)
> 
> ...


 
Auf keinen Fall Firmwarefehler, weil man im ausgeschalteten Zustand schon den Panel-Rahmen sieht. Das Panel geht also nicht bis zum Rand


----------



## kutasinho (8. August 2012)

ja den 235P, weil der bei PRAD gut bewertet wurde und zum Spielen sogar besser geeignet ist als der Dell U2312HM

Heute kommt er. Cyberport rockt^^


----------



## htgns (8. August 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf deine Ausführungen


----------



## kutasinho (8. August 2012)

So gerade angeschlossen. IPS Glitzern ist da, aber nicht so wild. Finde, dass er in den Standardeinstellungen ein viel schöneres Bild hat als der Dell u2312hm.

Was komisch war: Da wo ich das DVi Kabel reinstecke, war dar Eingang wackelig, ist das normal? ich kann jetzt mit angeschlossenen Kabel das ganze Ding (wo die Eingänge sind) etwas hochdrücken. Und wenn ich den Monitor leicht anstoße, wackelt er auch hin und her. Also er hat etwas Spiel. Normal oder? Stört nicht so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2012)

Evtl ne Schraube locker, hatten wir auch mal. Haben es aber umgetauscht da wir mehrere Monis des selben Typs hatten, und da war das "Problem" nicht. (Ganz anderer Monitor, nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## kutasinho (8. August 2012)

also ich tausch es wegen sowas nicht um. bin froh dass ich keine schlechte ausleuchtung oder pixelfehler habe.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2012)

Hört sich schonmal gut an. 
Der 235P soll ja eigentlich einen besseren Sockel haben als die vielkritisierten V-Geräte, wenn auch immer noch nicht soo standfest.
Hatte da mal ein YT-Video gesehen, wo man das wackeln des 235P gut im Vergleich zu einem alten Sony sehen konnte.

Farben, Kontrast, Helligkeit alles ok, oder musstest du viel nachregeln? Der 235P soll ja schon _farb-kalibriert_ ausgeliefert werden.

Kannst ja noch ein bissel zu schreiben, wenn du mehr getestet hast (Spiele usw.).


----------



## kutasinho (10. August 2012)

momentan habe ich den Monitor in den Standard-Settings im Betrieb und ich bin zufrieden. Das Bild beim u2312HM in den Standard-Settings hat mich damals nicht so umgehauen. Die Farben sind klasse!

Gut,dass er wackelt ist zwar nicht so toll, aber das ist echt nur so,wenn ich ihn anstupse mit dem Finger. Dass hinten die Anschlüsse wackeln ist mir relativ egal, da alles funktioniert. Wenn man die Pivotfunktion nutzt. hört man die wackelnden Anschlüsse. Ist aber vielleicht ein Spielraum von 5 mm. Aber es klappert halt. Sowas ist mir aber deutlich lieber als Pixelfehler oder eine schlechte Beleuchtung
Deswegen schicke ich Ihn nicht zurück. Das IPS Glitzern merke ich schon, ist vor allem bei weißen Hintergründen schon stark. Beim Dell war es etwas schlimmer. Man hat das Gefühl, dass da eine Folie auf dem Bildschrim klebt ^^

Gezockt habe ich Dirt 3 Showdown und Witcher 2 und ich hatte 0 Probleme bemerkt! Bin insgesamt zufrieden. Sicher könnte ich noch mehr rausholen aus dem Monitor, aber mir fehlt die Zeit und Lust die ganzen Einstellungen rumzuprobieren.

Wie ist das mit der Farbkalibierung? Ist das ein Profil in den Einstellungen? Nicht, dass ich das mal in der Zukunft wegmache


----------

